# usermod-linux

## Bzub

Hi,

For school I have to play a bit with the linux kernel ( write some system calls, drivers etc. ). We are going to get a vmware image to play around with. But I was wondering is usermod-linux faster then vmware or not? And how can one install it?? 

I tried this:

```

emerge usermod-sources

make mrproper && make mrproper ARCH=um

make menuconfig ARCH=um

make ARCH=um

```

And I get this:

```
  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/aio.o

arch/um/os-Linux/aio.c: In function ‘do_aio’:

arch/um/os-Linux/aio.c:83: error: unknown field ‘aio_reserved3’ specified in initializer

make[1]: *** [arch/um/os-Linux/aio.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/um/os-Linux] Error 2
```

My next try is downloading a kernel from[url] www.kernel.org[/url] ( 2.6.23.14 )

```

make mrproper && make mrproper ARCH=um

make menuconfig ARCH=um

make ARCH=um

```

and I get this:

```
SYMLINK arch/um/include/sysdep

  CC      arch/um/sys-i386/user-offsets.s

  CHK     arch/um/include/user_constants.h

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/um/kernel/skas/clone.o

  LD      arch/um/kernel/skas/built-in.o

  LD      arch/um/kernel/built-in.o

  CC      arch/um/drivers/fd.o

  CC      arch/um/drivers/chan_user.o

  CC      arch/um/drivers/mconsole_user.o

  LD      arch/um/drivers/mconsole.o

  LD      arch/um/drivers/built-in.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/aio.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/execvp.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/file.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/helper.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/irq.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/main.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/mem.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/process.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/sigio.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/signal.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/start_up.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/time.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/trap.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/tty.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/uaccess.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/umid.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/tls.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/util.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/skas/mem.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/skas/process.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/skas/trap.o

  LD      arch/um/os-Linux/skas/built-in.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/sys-i386/registers.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/sys-i386/signal.o

  CC      arch/um/os-Linux/sys-i386/tls.o

  LD      arch/um/os-Linux/sys-i386/built-in.o

  LD      arch/um/os-Linux/built-in.o

  CC      arch/um/sys-i386/bugs.o

  CC      arch/um/sys-i386/ptrace_user.o

arch/um/sys-i386/ptrace_user.c:12:22: error: asm/user.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [arch/um/sys-i386/ptrace_user.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/um/sys-i386] Error 2
```

At this time I read fine print on top of the gentoo documentation about usermode-linux( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/uml.xml ). Use a non-nptl profile. So for the time being I'm waiting for 

```
emerge -e world
```

 to end. ( could last a while ). Can anyone tell me if my efforts will be rewarded or not? Is the uml guide of gentoo up to date or do have to install it in another way? 

The second question:

I've made some changes in the usermode-sources so they'll compile and 

I get this:

```
localhost ~ # /usr/local/bin/linux ubd0=root_fs ubd1=swap_fs

Checking that ptrace can change system call numbers...OK

Checking syscall emulation patch for ptrace...OK

Checking advanced syscall emulation patch for ptrace...OK

Checking for tmpfs mount on /dev/shm...OK

Checking PROT_EXEC mmap in /dev/shm/...OK

Checking for the skas3 patch in the host:

  - /proc/mm...not found

  - PTRACE_FAULTINFO...not found

  - PTRACE_LDT...not found

UML running in SKAS0 mode

Checking that ptrace can change system call numbers...OK

Checking syscall emulation patch for ptrace...OK

Checking advanced syscall emulation patch for ptrace...OK

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Using a channel type which is configured out of UML

Linux version 2.6.18-usermode-r2-bb2 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #2 Sat Jan 19 16:30:44 CET 2008

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 8192

Kernel command line: ubd0=root_fs ubd1=swap_fs root=98:0

PID hash table entries: 256 (order: 8, 1024 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

Memory: 29744k available

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Checking for host processor cmov support...Yes

Checking for host processor xmm support...No

Checking that host ptys support output SIGIO...Yes

Checking that host ptys support SIGIO on close...No, enabling workaround

Using 2.6 host AIO

NET: Registered protocol family 16

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 256 (order: -2, 1024 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 512 (order: -1, 2048 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 1024 bind 512)

TCP reno registered

Checking host MADV_REMOVE support...OK

mconsole (version 2) initialized on /root/.uml/IbRkMk/mconsole

Host TLS support detected

Detected host type: i386

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O DEBUG].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

netconsole: not configured, aborting

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 3

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Initialized stdio console driver

parse_chan_pair failed for device 1

parse_chan_pair failed for device 2

parse_chan_pair failed for device 3

parse_chan_pair failed for device 4

parse_chan_pair failed for device 5

parse_chan_pair failed for device 6

parse_chan_pair failed for device 7

parse_chan_pair failed for device 8

parse_chan_pair failed for device 9

parse_chan_pair failed for device 10

parse_chan_pair failed for device 11

parse_chan_pair failed for device 12

parse_chan_pair failed for device 13

parse_chan_pair failed for device 14

parse_chan_pair failed for device 15

Console initialized on /dev/tty0

VFS: Cannot open root device "98:0" or unknown-block(98,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(98,0)

 

EIP: 0073:[<ffffe410>] CPU: 0 Not tainted ESP: 007b:b7de9fb0 EFLAGS: 00000246

    Not tainted

EAX: 00000000 EBX: 00007b4d ECX: 00000013 EDX: 00007b4d

ESI: 00007b49 EDI: 00000011 EBP: 00000000 DS: 007b ES: 007b

08893b90:  [<0807938f>] notifier_call_chain+0x1d/0x33

08893bac:  [<0806d7ba>] panic+0x52/0xd3

08893bc8:  [<080498eb>] mount_block_root+0xee/0x102

08893c1c:  [<08049a13>] mount_root+0x49/0x4e

08893c3c:  [<08049b1f>] prepare_namespace+0x107/0x138

08893c44:  [<08059573>] init+0x0/0x115

08893c48:  [<080595d0>] init+0x5d/0x115

08893c50:  [<0806365f>] run_kernel_thread+0x43/0x4d

08893c64:  [<08059573>] init+0x0/0x115

08893ce8:  [<0806a2ff>] schedule_tail+0x24/0xb6

08893cfc:  [<0805db57>] new_thread_handler+0x7f/0xa7

08893d00:  [<08059573>] init+0x0/0x115

 <3>Trying to free already-free IRQ 2

Trying to free already-free IRQ 3

```

what's going wrong here? Is this error caused by me not ( yet ) having a non-nptl profile? Or is someting wrong in my .config?

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-usermode-r2

# Sun Jan 20 21:34:36 2008

#

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/$ARCH/defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_UML=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

# CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_IRQ_RELEASE_METHOD=y

#

# UML-specific options

#

# CONFIG_MODE_TT is not set

# CONFIG_STATIC_LINK is not set

CONFIG_MODE_SKAS=y

#

# Host processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_UML_X86=y

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_HOST_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_HOST_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_HOST_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_HOST_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_TOP_ADDR=0xC0000000

# CONFIG_3_LEVEL_PGTABLES is not set

CONFIG_STUB_CODE=0xbfffe000

CONFIG_STUB_DATA=0xbffff000

CONFIG_STUB_START=0xbfffe000

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SC_SIGNALS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_REUSE_HOST_VSYSCALL_AREA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_LD_SCRIPT_DYN=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTFS is not set

# CONFIG_HPPFS is not set

CONFIG_MCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MCONSOLE_EXEC is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_NEST_LEVEL=0

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_STACK_ORDER=2

CONFIG_UML_REAL_TIME_CLOCK=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=128

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UBD_SYNC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_MMAPPER is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Character Devices

#

CONFIG_STDERR_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_STDIO_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SSL is not set

# CONFIG_NULL_CHAN is not set

# CONFIG_PORT_CHAN is not set

# CONFIG_PTY_CHAN is not set

# CONFIG_TTY_CHAN is not set

# CONFIG_XTERM_CHAN is not set

CONFIG_NOCONFIG_CHAN=y

CONFIG_CON_ZERO_CHAN="fd:0,fd:1"

CONFIG_CON_CHAN="xterm"

CONFIG_SSL_CHAN="pty"

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_UML_SOUND is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_UML_RANDOM is not set

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Networking

#

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

CONFIG_AX25=y

# CONFIG_AX25_DAMA_SLAVE is not set

# CONFIG_NETROM is not set

# CONFIG_ROSE is not set

#

# AX.25 network device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MKISS is not set

# CONFIG_6PACK is not set

# CONFIG_BPQETHER is not set

# CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_FDX is not set

# CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_HDX is not set

# CONFIG_YAM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# UML Network Devices

#

# CONFIG_UML_NET is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SECLVL is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_PLIST=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

```

----------

## generatorglukoff

Hello,

I have the same problem (on linux-2.6.18-usermode-r2). Had you fixed it?

Thank you

----------

## Bzub

 *generatorglukoff wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I have the same problem (on linux-2.6.18-usermode-r2). Had you fixed it?
> 
> Thank you

 

I didn't manage to let it work in time, so I stopped trying. sorry!

----------

## lorschy

 *Bzub wrote:*   

> arch/um/os-Linux/aio.c:83: error: unknown field ‘aio_reserved3’ specified in initializer 

 

I had the same error, fixed it by editing the aio.c (remove the line, doesnt look like its needed anywhere) kernel builds fine after that.

----------

## lorschy

I managed to get a working uml with some new linux sources, not the uml ones...

I use linux-2.6.31 and followed this guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/uml.xml

----------

